# New Member :)



## Mudgey_Moo (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi all, I'm new here...

A couple of weeks ago I rescued two female mice from being out to sleep by their previous owner, just because they had a slight allergy and were starting to loose the fur on their face. Needless to say, I changed their food and their fur has started to grow back!

Guinness and Marmite are the first mice I have ever owned, and since giving them a new home I have become a bit of a mouse enthusiast however I am still a novice.

Today, I rescued 3 boys... I say rescued as originally they were bred to feed snakes.

Dumbledore, Snape and Voldemort are 3 brothers currently 8 weeks old. They have lived together since birth, and after coming to me today and being in a new home they are all doing great, if anything they are more social than the girls!

I am concerned about them being together as I have heard so many different views on keeping males together. I read on one page a NMC member stating males, like females, should be kept in pairs or groups, as long as they have come from the same litter, or have be introduced before they are 5 weeks of age, there shouldn't be a problem...

Others have stated never ever house males together, regardless as to whether they are from the same litter or not...

Any additional info would be very much appreciated!

I'm Melissa by the way


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Hello, Melissa.  Welcome.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

